# Prettying Rear Deck on b14



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I was thinking about my rear deck, and was wondering what can be done with it, so that its not just some gray 'thing'. Could I fiberglass over it or something? Or just use it as a model for a fiberglass piece? But then How would I get it back into the space? Cause the way I take it out, is not removing any of the other parts. And then I would have to cut out holes for the speakers right and prolly put some grills or something? And how about just putting vinyl over it? Would that work? Does anyone here have a modified rear deck? I saw the one in that awesome red car with the 19's or something, and it had a white rear deck, and was wondering what/how he did it. How hard would you rate this fiberglassing project?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Well,before i had got my Nissan Exalta,i had this Sentra Super Saloon(B14) which i had the rear deck carpet replaced with faux black leather to match the black leather seats and door panels(the carpet was replaced with the same black leather stuff)

Your local auto upholstery shop could probably do that trick


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I had mine fiberglassed with a plexi window in the middle that light shines through from the trunk
I'm going to have it either painted or vinyl wrapped right now it's primered. I'll take a pic tomorrow when it's light out


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

im building a custom component enclosure with an xbox mount in the center into my rear deck. the 6x9's mounted in it will fire diagonally towards the center of the cars roof. it will be fiberglassed and bolted down to the rear deck so its removable.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I cut holes above the speakers and put grilles over them. Pix on http://1997ga16de.nissanpower.com/current.html


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Last year I wrapped mine in white vinyl. This season I went with black cloth. It is really easy to just recover. I used sub carpet from Crutchfield, 3M spray adhesive and a bit of hot glue.

Pic.....2002 white vinyl









2003 pic with black fabric. You can see part of it in the top/left


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Last year I wrapped mine in white vinyl. This season I went with black cloth. It is really easy to just recover. I used sub carpet from Crutchfield, 3M spray adhesive and a bit of hot glue.
> Damn. That's what I'm doing to mine now. Now I know exactly how it will look like. Yours looks good in black.*


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I had mine fiberglassed with a plexi window in the middle that light shines through from the trunk
> I'm going to have it either painted or vinyl wrapped right now it's primered. I'll take a pic tomorrow when it's light out  *


I didnt think you still had it.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i did the same set-up too, but with 2 sony xplod 6.5's........to match the red exterior paint.....


----------

